# Age to put in



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

What's the legal age before you can start putting your kids' names in?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

12

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

You know in about the time it takes you to sign on here and make a post with these kinds of questions, you can look up the answers to a lot of these questions on your own through the guide books and draw odds on the DWR website. By doing so you’ll also learn about other things you probably haven’t even thought about yet. It’s also accurate information and you won’t have any opinions factored into the answers. Just an FYI


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2019_pdfs/2019_biggameapp.pdf


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

sheepassassin said:


> You know in about the time it takes you to sign on here and make a post with these kinds of questions, you can look up the answers to a lot of these questions on your own through the guide books and draw odds on the DWR website. By doing so you'll also learn about other things you probably haven't even thought about yet. It's also accurate information and you won't have any opinions factored into the answers. Just an FYI


I apologise for wasting your time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You really should read the Big Game Application book along with the Field Regulations book. 

There is a lot of information in both of them and you won't just get someone guessing at what they think the answer is. I can just see you telling the officer in the field as he writes you a ticket "but officer, I was told on Utah Wildlife.net that it was legal to do it this way"


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradonifia said:


> I apologise for wasting your time.


I don't think that he thinks that you're wasting our time, he is just simply letting you know that almost all of your questions can be answered by a guidebook..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I don't think that he thinks that you're wasting our time, he is just simply letting you know that almost all of your questions can be answered by a guidebook..


No, he very clearly thinks it's wasting his time. But the rest of us don't feel that way. Some people you just have to take as they are.

It's actually not 12, technically. An 11 year old may apply so long as they turn 12 according to the relevant regulation and timing of the hunt itself.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> No, he very clearly thinks it's wasting his time. But the rest of us don't feel that way. Some people you just have to take as they are.
> 
> It's actually not 12, technically. An 11 year old may apply so long as they turn 12 according to the relevant regulation and timing of the hunt itself.


Ha! I knew that!! I put my 11 year old in last year knowing she would be 12 when the season opened.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> No, he very clearly thinks it's wasting his time. But the rest of us don't feel that way. Some people you just have to take as they are.
> 
> It's actually not 12, technically. An 11 year old may apply so long as they turn 12 according to the relevant regulation and timing of the hunt itself.


Thank you for speaking for me &#128580; I suggested he read the guide book to learn to answer his own questions. You won't always have the internet to ask everyone. Sometimes it's beneficial to know how to go straight to the source.

I also suggest you crack open the field regs more frequently and brush up on the trespassing laws in particular


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> I also suggest you crack open the field regs more frequently and brush up on the trespassing laws in particular


I'm very well aware of the trespassing laws. Remember, it was me that got it right on post 1 and it took you 4 different responses until you got there?

But then again, one of us has more experience in dealing with THAT side of the law than the other...


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Vanilla said:


> I'm very well aware of the trespassing laws. Remember, it was me that got it right on post 1 and it took you 4 different responses until you got there?
> 
> But then again, one of us has more experience in dealing with THAT side of the law than the other...


Oh FFS &#129318;&#127996;*♂ Do we need to post the link and re visit it? Again, my initial response was to the scenario he gave. It was not talking about the law as a whole. Which, if you refer to my original post on this thread, was a reason I gave the OP to look up the laws on his own, and not rely on a bunch of know-nothin-dick-measures to give him the gospel truth. And you're right, I'm sure I do have more experience within that department. I'm still not sure how that pertains to this though? Oh apparently you're still mad I didn't get hammered harder than I did and it didn't shut me up or make me vanish into the wind, like all of the other hardcore poachers around. Maybe, just maybe, has it ever crossed your mind I'm really not as bad as you suspect? I mean, you can't assume everything you read on the internet to be true &#129335;&#127996;*♂


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

For those of you who are kind enough to answer my rookie questions, thank you.

Yes, I'm a relatively new hunter. I've always been into it, but for some reason or other, just now got into it. 

And maybe those of you saying I need to get out the guidebooks are right. But I value those who are experienced and kind enough to help a beginner out. Which is why I'm here. 

But those who are implying I'm wasting your time, don't respond. It would be faster for you to move on and not respond to my posts. Maybe you are trying to keep another rising hunter out of the pool though.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I was never implying you were wasting my time. I was simply trying to help you out in the long run


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Some reg books are better than others. CO is horrible compared to the crayon and coloring book of NM...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

op2:


----------

